# Rescan causes guide problems



## mhjohnson (Dec 10, 2018)

For the last week one of my local stations announced a change in frequency assignments that required a rescan of available channels. The guide is still mapped to the old frequencies and the new frequencies all appear as "To be announced". For example channel 20-1 changed frequencies and I can view the new the video on the new frequency but the guide is still assigned to the old one.

I probably spent about 1/2 hour talking to a Tivo customer service person rattling off the old and new frequency assignments by channel (five that I cared about - I ignored the spanish ones). I've also missed a few recordings because the guide is still obsolete. Is there some way to fix this ahead of time (and what data do I need) or am I stuck with a week of a broken guide?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

If you search on the forum here you should find a link to post these channel change requests, eg mapping 20.1 to 10.1.


----------



## mhjohnson (Dec 10, 2018)

That’s not the problem. As an example, the channel before and after was 20-1. The frequency changed (per the signal strength part of the Roamio) and none of the announcements from the local stations said that information.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

What stations are we talking about? (call sign)

Best thing is to not go through customer no service and instead fill out a lineup change

tivo.com/lineup

Just put in the comments the station call sign and what channel they were on and what they went to. So something like this example
"On December 8th (station call sign) moved from RF24 to RF15" The following stations are now on RF15
69-1 (what it shows EXACTLY in the channel guide on the Tiv...so WFZZHD as example)
69-2 WFZZDT2
69-3 WFZZDT3"


----------



## mhjohnson (Dec 10, 2018)

I can did that with my call to customer support, but I want to know what I can do ahead of time so I don’t have to wait a week for them to fix it after it was changed.


----------



## gigaquad (Oct 25, 2004)

We just had the same thing happen. At one point we had two 9-1, -2, -3, -4's and the only fix was doing the guided setup from the channel scan window all over again.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

mhjohnson said:


> I can did that with my call to customer support, but I want to know what I can do ahead of time so I don't have to wait a week for them to fix it after it was changed.


You have to wait, TiVo doesn't fox this these thing on the spot. Some folks do get their stuff fixed fast and others wait a long time.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

You'll have better luck submitting the issue on the website than calling customer support.

Report a Lineup Issue

Fill it in as unclehonkey indicated above and include an explanation in the comments. Unless they need more information, you likely won't receive more than an automated email in response. Call letters and city are the most important information.

I've only needed to report an issue a handful of times in the past 2 years. They only needed more info once. Issues were resolved within a couple of days.

Good luck.


----------



## mhjohnson (Dec 10, 2018)

A status update (two days later):
Four of the channels are "fixed" by removing the "new" channels and fixing the frequencies of the old channels. I had to re-add the old channels to get them to appear again.
Two of the channels still have "old" (with the guide) and "new" (without the guide) so I can't record anything from them unless I do a start & end time. I went ahead and added the old channels in case they do the same fix as they did for the first four.
The last one I reported is called "Stadium" (50.3 in Denver) and doesn't have a guide (yet).


----------



## mhjohnson (Dec 10, 2018)

By the way, my last question hasn't been answered - let me repeat it:
Is there some way to fix this ahead of time (and what data do I need) or am I stuck with a week of a broken guide?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mhjohnson said:


> By the way, my last question hasn't been answered - let me repeat it:
> Is there some way to fix this ahead of time (and what data do I need) or am I stuck with a week of a broken guide?


i'm only guessing, but i would imagine tivo isn't supposed to make any guide updates until the station notifies them the changes have already taken place (theoretically), as anything can happen, such as delays or technical glitches - the tivo updates can happen in as little as 2-3 days, best case scenario.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

mhjohnson said:


> By the way, my last question hasn't been answered - let me repeat it:
> Is there some way to fix this ahead of time (and what data do I need) or am I stuck with a week of a broken guide?


Unless you are 10000% certain a station is moving on a specific date so that a few days earlier you can submit your tivo lineup change the answer would be no


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

mhjohnson said:


> By the way, my last question hasn't been answered - let me repeat it:
> Is there some way to fix this ahead of time


NO


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

mhjohnson said:


> A status update (two days later):
> Four of the channels are "fixed" by removing the "new" channels and fixing the frequencies of the old channels. I had to re-add the old channels to get them to appear again.
> Two of the channels still have "old" (with the guide) and "new" (without the guide) so I can't record anything from them unless I do a start & end time. I went ahead and added the old channels in case they do the same fix as they did for the first four.
> The last one I reported is called "Stadium" (50.3 in Denver) and doesn't have a guide (yet).


I had the same problem and I reported this to Tivo several times. The guide was finally fixed after two months.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

I can tell you from my perspective TIVO is horrible about channel updates. If you live in a big city perhaps where the have lots of OTA customers it will get done in a reasonable time frame. If Like me you live in a Rural Low population area it may never happen. Where I live we are served by a local non profit low power repeater group. I submitted channel remap information 6 weeks ago and the only response I get is it takes time and they will notify me when they get to it.
Yet I have a Tablo as a back up and they have all the proper channel guide data the very next day. TIVO used to be a great product but not anymore. If they can not even keep up with guide data so I can record my favorite OTA shows what good are they.
I think its a numbers game and if you are living in a big city you may get better service but us rural folks who really rely on our OTA TV there are not enough TIVO customers to help there bottom line so we get no help.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

Raleigh just had all OTAchannels shift last night, except for channel 11 ABC, for some reason


----------



## 53richart (Feb 26, 2019)

hapster85 said:


> You'll have better luck submitting the issue on the website than calling customer support.
> 
> Report a Lineup Issue
> 
> ...


Thanks for mentioning this. After the repack in Atlanta, I reported the stations that had changed and it was fixed within 2 days.


----------



## krick (Sep 6, 2003)

spittoon said:


> Raleigh just had all OTA channels shift last night, except for channel 11 ABC, for some reason


Almost all of the channels in Raleigh changed frequencies due to the FCC repack phase 5...
RabbitEars.Info

11 ABC is moving in phase 9...
RabbitEars.Info

I can't believe that TiVo wasn't prepared for this ahead of time. Talk about dropping the ball.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

krick said:


> Almost all of the channels in Raleigh changed frequencies due to the FCC repack phase 5...
> RabbitEars.Info
> 
> 11 ABC is moving in phase 9...
> ...


They are. Changes are made from the repack within days of channels moving. Not even the channel knows for sure when the move will be made, I can tell you WEDU made changes weeks after they were supposed to. So TIVO can only react when the move actually happens and it just isn't going to be instant. We have had the new channels added before hand here in Tampa and in fact have some right now waiting for the move to be made or new sub channels to added. But in each case it does take a couple of days maybe more to make the change.


----------



## wizzle (Jul 10, 2007)

So hopefully a question not asked in regards to this...

I'm not thrilled but can deal with a few days until the lineup reflects. My question is, will the channel change in the lineup from their end require me to go through changing the guide again?

Or will the 'old' channels on the slightly different frequencies just go away and the 'new' ones have program info at that point?

One observation I made was/is the 'new' channels that DO NOT yet have program info (hence not in the channel lineup for my zip code) have an asterisk next to them in the channel lineup menu.


----------



## wizzle (Jul 10, 2007)

spittoon said:


> Raleigh just had all OTAchannels shift last night, except for channel 11 ABC, for some reason


I saw the same for Triangle area. This morning it was only 11 with programming. This evening AFTER rerunning the channel guide setup, a number of the asterisks went away and I didn't have duplicates for some of the stations I did this morning. Maybe some of them were fixed during the day today. Not yet NBC or PBS channels though.

So for Raleigh/Durham, seems all except 4-x, 5-x, and (I believe) 26-x digital channels are corrected. If anyone can confirm or update with channels being corrected, that would be great.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It's on you. Here's the link: Rescan causes guide problems


----------



## wizzle (Jul 10, 2007)

mhjohnson said:


> A status update (two days later):
> Four of the channels are "fixed" by removing the "new" channels and fixing the frequencies of the old channels. I had to re-add the old channels to get them to appear again.
> Two of the channels still have "old" (with the guide) and "new" (without the guide) so I can't record anything from them unless I do a start & end time. I went ahead and added the old channels in case they do the same fix as they did for the first four.
> The last one I reported is called "Stadium" (50.3 in Denver) and doesn't have a guide (yet).


Any info you can provide on how to removed/added channels as you describe? Checking/unchecking the box? Did you need to run the guided channel setup after they corrected the lineup or did it simply reflect from a network connection sync?


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

wizzle said:


> I saw the same for Triangle area. This morning it was only 11 with programming. This evening AFTER rerunning the channel guide setup, a number of the asterisks went away and I didn't have duplicates for some of the stations I did this morning. Maybe some of them were fixed during the day today. Not yet NBC or PBS channels though.
> 
> So for Raleigh/Durham, seems all except 4-x, 5-x, and (I believe) 26-x digital channels are corrected. If anyone can confirm or update with channels being corrected, that would be great.


What you described is what I have seen happen here. It gets corrected relatively quickly and duplicates are gone. We have one channel pending moving it has duplicates that will go away sometime after the actual move.


----------



## cchenning (Mar 6, 2008)

Nothing has changed, TiVo still can’t handle frequency changes. 

But I have TiVo Plus that I can’t remove from my Program Guide, way to go TiVo!!!

You really know how to treat your loyal customers.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cchenning said:


> Nothing has changed, TiVo still can't handle frequency changes.
> But I have TiVo Plus that I can't remove from my Program Guide, way to go TiVo!!!
> You really know how to treat your loyal customers.


My TE4 Roamio with v5 software doesn't have TiVo+, and I thought it was Bolt and EDGE only.


----------

